# Cripple creek catfish tournaments



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

april 24, may15, june19, july10, aug21, sept4, oct16. 3 fish limit.there will be a special jim corey catfish tournament on aug 7th for jims birthday. more info on this will come later.if you need info call 740 922 0841 talk to someone at baitshop. Win $$$$,door prizes and rod and reel. 50/50 raffle, 10 bucks entry..main tournament, kids under 12.. 5 bucks.all channels. big fish pot....1.00 ..odd fish pot 1.00...any species other than catfish. flathead pot 1 fish limit...5.00 winner takes all...registration from 4pm weigh in starts at 7.30am. scales are closed at 8 am unless your in parking lot.


----------



## TBONE123456789 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is this the tournament at Tappan? and could you give an address of the weigh in and registration location. Thanks Tom


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

In the past years, you can go to any public body of water to fish. You just have to register at cripple creek bait shop and be back there in the morning for weigh in. Cripple Creek is right on rt. 250 Just before you get to Tappan Lake.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm happy to see there still holding the tournaments. They were always the best in my opinion. They go all night, you can fish anywhere and there's always about 100 in it so the prize money is worth it.


----------

